# Argentine Sword



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I feel like every time I walk into my LPS I come out with more than I had anticipated...
I was picking out a fluval moss ball and right on top were the live plants. I looked through them and found this really cute 4" plant called an Argentine Sword. I'm not familiar with it but I ended up buying it...whoops. Is this a safe plant that I can put in my betta tank?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah. I have one. It's really nice. It got big and bushy.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay great, thanks!


----------

